# Why is this happening to me.........



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

....my head, it hurts so bad...its like someone is trying to take control of my brain.................

no..........I...........I...........Can't betray the squi........

.........ok.......yes exalted overlord and supreme commander........I shall join you on the darkside, and we shall rule the universe......

homage to the leaders.....

9405 5036 9930 0270 2537 85....to a secret lair

9405 5036 9930 0270 2774 60....to a mouse's house

oh and the ponk pony pass I just mailed includes a bomb too....mwuhahahahahahaha


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

You're a sick man, Joe. I admire that!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Home,my Son....your entrance into the rubber room shall be forthcoming.

All Hail The Legion of BOOM!

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Disappointing.........


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

here we go again!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

max gas said:


> Disappointing.........


How Dare You???????

9405 5036 9930 0270 2774 77


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Everyone loves a traitor....oh wait no, it's the opposite of that. I guess sweater88 is a bandwagoner. Hopping on the newest thing around. /am disappoint...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> How Dare You???????
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0270 2774 77


Joe, Joe, Joe.....My silly crustacean friend, you better batten down the hatches and prepair your sand cave or what ever you bottom feeders live in. It's not gonna be pretty!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I think the L.O.B. should be called Legion of Judas. Seems more fitting.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

nah...Judas hung himself out of guilt.....guilt is for suckers.

our members just want to be on a team that actually sends out bombs instead of just talking about sending out bombs.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side Joe, we're glad to have you!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Squids are turning into lobsters?????

I guess it's true. squids are spineless

and why be proud of the dark side?
the path to the dark side starts with being a little bitch.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

believe it or not, lobsters are some of the most veracious hunters in the see....ask any aquariast who's tried to keep a reef lobster only to find that thousands of dollars in fish have disappeared within days.....mwuhahahahahaha


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> our members just want to be on a team that actually sends out bombs instead of just talking about sending out bombs.


Seriously? you went there?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> believe it or not, lobsters are some of the most veracious hunters in the see....ask any aquariast who's tried to keep a reef lobster only to find that thousands of dollars in fish have disappeared within days.....mwuhahahahahaha


we catch them in traps with dead fish. some hunter


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

It's good to see that the demon spirit of "bombing" still possesses people...it's one of the only things that gives me hope for humanity!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

No loyalty around here it seems. Benedict Arnolds everywhere. What has this world come too. These folk must know that an organization that operates like the flopsters will turn on their own and abandon their own at the first sign of trouble. Tsk tsk tsk shame shame shame (finger wagging, head shaking)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just check your avatar sir...that should explain why "this" is happening to you. Can't wait to see the destruction!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I had much higher hopes for a SoCal Brother......

None the less looking forward to seeing the destruction.....


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome aboard man. Another great addition to LOB.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I'm like a parent that isn't even mad... Just extremely dissapointed.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't even keep track of who is Squid and who is ALREADY jumping ship to LOB...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I'm like a parent that isn't even mad... Just extremely dissapointed.


Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I can't even keep track of who is Squid and who is ALREADY jumping ship to LOB...


See it's really easy, we all have our LOB avatars. I know that might be difficult to comprehend corky, but just look to the left of the post.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

good grief..it's like you guys never heard of the term "headhunting"....it's exactly what the OG Squids did when they combined all the smaller bombing groups into one group...they sought out members of organizations to join their organization because they felt having said members would make their organization better.

The LOB is an organization,too....we intend to strengthen our organization by seeking out people whom we believe will make our organization better..we're not coercing or blackmailing or threatening anyone to join the LOB or else...we're simply stating our intentions to people and if they accept our proposal,great..if they don't,no problem..we'll move on to the next person.

so,don't get all indignant with us for something you're equally guilty of doing yourselves.

you don't like it?...too freakin' bad


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Vicini said:


> Seriously? you went there?


heat of the moment,Dennis...didn't mean it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow! Not sure what to say?? Maybe you'll come full circle Joe and end up where you really belonged in the first place - a ZK!

I will say this though - you've got some good leaders of insanity in Pete and Ian & I'm sure you'll learn alot (that is why they call the boardroom "The Rubber Room")


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh hell yeah! Welcome aboard Joe! Nice to another hockey fan in our ranks.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Rackir said:


> Oh hell yeah! Welcome aboard Joe! Nice to another hockey fan in our ranks.


oh,spiffy......I'm just gonna say this once..if you two want a Zamboni,buy it yourselves..it's not coming out of petty cash.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

"Honest Abe" my ass...


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh,spiffy......I'm just gonna say this once..if you two want a Zamboni,buy it yourselves..it's not coming out of petty cash.


LoL


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok fine Pete, but when the accountant says "go spend some money", a zamboni is priority 1....we can depreciate its value after all, which will save us money on taxes that we can spend on postage, which keeps you employed, and keeps mailboxes exploding!!!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I think we should bomb Shawn with a zamboni as you can never have too many zambonis in Florida and he probably has enough cigars now to last him the rest of his and his children's lives. I also thing you need to change your title Joe, you're not a squiddy anymore.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I think we should bomb Shawn with a zamboni as you can never have too many zambonis in Florida and he probably has enough cigars now to last him the rest of his and his children's lives. I also thing you need to change your title Joe, you're not a squiddy anymore.


As Exalted Overlord of the LOB,I not only suggest you change your title...I DEMAND you change your title.

Your Overlord has spoken.

and we are not getting a Zamboni.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

despite your resistance to the Zamboni, I shall change my title


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> As Exalted Overlord of the LOB,I not only suggest you change your title...I DEMAND you change your title.
> 
> Your Overlord has spoken.
> 
> and we are not getting a Zamboni.


*Brain: *Exalted Overlord my ass, I'm the Supreme Commander, get used to it...

*Pinky:* Doesn't matter, our real commander is coming soon...

*Brain:* Yes Pinky, he is, but until then... And no Zamboni until we get a rugby pitch...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Exalted Overlord my ass, I'm the Supreme Commander, get used to it...
> 
> *Pinky:* Doesn't matter, our real commander is coming soon...
> 
> *Brain:* Yes Pinky, he is, but until then... And no Zamboni until we get a rugby pitch...


stealing another Squid that will take over as grand supreme LOBster?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> stealing another Squid that will take over as grand supreme LOBster?


Trust me, far worse. Think about who could join and make Pete and I concede...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Trust me, far worse. Think about who could join and make Pete and I concede...


the only name(s) that come to my mind.......Shuckins & Zilla??


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> only one name comes to my mind.......Shuckins & Zilla??


Shuckins is his own team... Don't bother guessing, he is coming... Soon...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Shuckins is his own team... Don't bother guessing, he is coming... Soon...


maybe Starbuck. I know he said he has no affiliation but maybe you did some convincing over PM. I guess we'll just have to wait and see opcorn:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Exalted Overlord my ass, I'm the Supreme Commander, get used to it...
> 
> *Pinky:* Doesn't matter, our real commander is coming soon...
> 
> *Brain:* Yes Pinky, he is, but until then... And no Zamboni until we get a rugby pitch...


the only thing you're Supreme Commander of is your little rodent cage,you little freakin' mouse.

and no zamboni or rugby pitch until I get my karaeoke machine.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh please God, no karaoke machine for Pete.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> despite your resistance to the Zamboni, I shall change my title


embezzle it.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

op2:


----------

